# A Different Tuna Salad



## Lon (May 30, 2016)

I love tuna and tried a little experiment today which turned out pretty good.

Chunky Albacore Tuna/ mayo/pepper/green capsicum/celery/red onion/cooked leftover spinach/turmeric powder.


----------



## IKE (May 30, 2016)

Lon I like the canned chunky albacore tuna also........not that really fine mushy canned tuna.

Tuna salad is really good but most of the time, when hungry for tuna, I'll just open a can and eat it with a few saltines straight from the can.


----------

